# Strawberry



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Fished it twice earlier in the week mainly on the south side.once from boat and once from shore prob caught 25 fish. the unusual part was there were no slot cutts or any cutts over. all fish were bows and the cutts we did catch were small. where are all the cutts? seems like thats usually the bread and butter up there. i'm not complaining i'd rather catch bows but wonderin if anyone has been gettin into them.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Srrawberry*

I fished it a week ago today and caught a few rainbows +/- 12" over by sodier crick. I saw a decent cutt come up and check out my mouse pattern, but I was asleep at the wheel and missed it. I got that sinking feeling in my stomach as that fish swam away.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Srrawberry*



scott_rn said:


> I fished it a week ago today and caught a few rainbows +/- 12" over by sodier crick. I saw a decent cutt come up and check out my mouse pattern, but I was asleep at the wheel and missed it. I got that sinking feeling in my stomach as that fish swam away.


And here I thought you were in Ak? That's a heck of a drive!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Srrawberry*



REPETER said:


> That's a heck of a drive!


And I thought the 60 miles from Salt Lake to the Berry was bad. :lol:

Thanks for the report AFdude. What were you catching them on? How deep were you fishing, and what time of day?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I took the old man so I was bait fishing the whole time with some of his new bait he's making. We fished from the shore one day, I doubt we was that deep and the day we was in the boat we were anchored at 19' and casting out any which way and doing the best in 25' of water. He caught one bow that went 3.1 pounds and he's hoping to win one of the prizes for the fishing contest at the Berry they're having right now.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Srrawberry*



REPETER said:


> And here I thought you were in Ak? That's a heck of a drive!


We've had to fly back to Utah three times in a year for sibling weddings. :shock: 
It was fun to fish the berry again, albeit a little strange to pay for a nonresident license in Utah.


----------

